# Gardefeu : 1000 étincelles



## Kelly B

Congratulations and thanks!

I hope I'm not cross-posting with someone _again_, but you're worth the risk.


----------



## geve

Gardefeu, celui qui dompte les mots : bravo !

On se fait un ptit deuxquat' pour fêter ça ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Quoi ? Gardefeu ? Déjà 1000 ?
Mais il est arrivé hier ? 

Moi, je t'offre ceci : à agrandir et à faire encadrer, puis à placer juste au dessus de ton grille-pain, pour le regarder dans les yeux chaque matin en buvant ton café.  Tu l'as bien mérité après tous tes efforts !  (non, ne me remercie pas...)


----------



## carolineR

*BRAVO​* *GARDEFEU*​
*A côté de la vie que tu nous fais mener, celle ci n'a qu'à bien se tenir !​*
Garde la flamme de ton enthousiasme intact
et continue de nous enchanter de tes sympathiques posti  !​*Amicalement*
Caroline


----------



## Gardefeu

Merci infiniment de vos gentilles attentions...
J'y suis d'autant plus sensible que, si je ne m'abuse, elles émanent toutes de représentantes du beau sexe... Me voilà comblé!
A bientôt pour la 2000ème, etc...
Ce forum est une merveille!


----------



## french4beth

Congrats, Gardefeu - 
were your ears burning, 
knowing that we were all congratulating you?  


Keep on burning the midnight oil -
we really appreciate your insightful posts!


We'll be keeping a look-out for more of the same!

Best wishes,
Beth​


----------



## Gardefeu

Many thanks, Beth, for this message!
Encore une femme qui pense à moi, je suis le plus gâté des _firewalls_!


----------



## la reine victoria

*Hearty congratulations to one the most prolific posters on the forum.  You are simply amazing!*

*Bravo Gardefeu.  Bring on the* dancing girls!   





*Amitiés,*
*LRV*


----------



## Gardefeu

I humbly thank your majesty!


----------



## la grive solitaire

*F*E*L*****I*****C*****I*****T*****A*****T*****I*****O*****N*****S, G**A**R**D**E**F**E**U, 
POUR TES POSTS SYMPAS ET CHALEUREUX! 
 
* http://static.howstuffworks.com/gif/olympic-torch-9.jpg​


----------



## Gardefeu

Merci beaucoup, chère grive. Rassure-toi, je continuerai à manger des merles!


----------

